# IFBB Pro Bodybuilding Weekly Tampa Bay Championships



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

IFBB Pro Bodybuilding Weekly Tampa Bay Championships July 17th, 2010 presented by DY Nutrition In 2008 we witnessed an epic battle between Open Men???s Pro Champion, Toney Freeman and Dennis ???The Menace??? James in Tampa Bay, Florida. The close fought battle continued a week later in Dallas, Texas where Toney again defeated the hard charging [...]

*Read More...*


----------

